# shot a good one



## bownutz (Jan 1, 2016)

Last light heard a light careful step in the pines behind me turned and saw a deer. It was approaching last light so I already had bow in hand and was ready. The deer was walking parallel behind me and turned 90 degrees and came right up under my stand. Big Buck! He was right up under me and looking up the trail I was hunting over. I looked up and another buck at least as big was coming our way! Holy crap! Both deer looked to be in the 120 ish range. I was going to shoot the first one that turned broadside. The first deer continued walking from under my stand to about 10 yards in front of me and turned broadside slightly quartering away. I drew from a seated position to shoot directly in front of me looked at the shoulder and let it go. To be honest it was getting pretty dusky in the pines by this time and he was so close I wasn't able to follow the arrow flight. He took off like his tail was on fire. I'm shooting a 4 blade muzzy Phantom 125 on a fmj by the way. That's a serious broadhead. I waited a few minutes trying to figure out what happened, did I miss? Got down and wasn't very prepared had to use my phone flashlight looking for the arrow that SHOULD be right in front of my stand. Could not find it nor blood at impact spot. Head scratch, I eased just a few yards in the direction he ran and found BLOOD! Yes! I immediately backed out and got on the phone. My brother and his brother in law will be here around 8:30 to help track/ recover. This would be my first traditional buck on my first hunt with my new Grizzly. Please God let me find this deer! I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Jan 1, 2016)

It's just me but I would give it over night and look in the morning. Whatever you decide.....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bownutz (Jan 1, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to sleep. I'm pacing the house now.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2016)

Good luck , I'm with u I have never been able to wait til the next day , unless I know it's a bad shot or the sign doesn't look good , waiting on some pics!


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 1, 2016)

Finding the arrow should be your first priority....

it will give you alot of information to make a better decision....Not finding it at the shot site could be good because generally a gut shot arrow will pass though fairly easily...

Just my simple thoughts...great luck to you...


----------



## spydermon (Jan 1, 2016)

Call a dog before yall walk all over the area.

Did you listen for him to fall?


----------



## bownutz (Jan 1, 2016)

No arrow and spotty blood for 75 yards. We let him lie for almost 3 hrs. Going back in the am when I can get my bearings and scan the woods. He's gotta be dead. Only thing that could have prevented a pass through would be the offside shoulder and on a  quartering away should have got some goodies. Going back first light.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 1, 2016)

Go ahead and call a good dog.  That could improve your odds


----------



## ALLBEEF (Jan 2, 2016)

Any luck?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2016)

spydermon said:


> Go ahead and call a good dog.  That could improve your odds




Yep, call a pup.  Good luck bro


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 3, 2016)

I wish you the best of luck..the suspense is killing us!  Well?


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2016)

Hope you found him but if not, it is never too late to call that dog.  A good handler can run air grids and find a buck many many days after the shot.  

Good luck.


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 4, 2016)

Suspense is killing me too. Post an address and we'll form a search party!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2016)

You don't reckon bownutz got lost, do ya?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 4, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> You don't reckon bownutz got lost, do ya?



Well if he did, I hope they call a dog to try to find him...


----------



## spydermon (Jan 4, 2016)

Apparently they didn't call a dog for the deer.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 4, 2016)

When i first started I used neutral colored vanes and couldn't see my arrows very well....Most times in those days I had a hard time seeing exactly where my arrow hit....I knew where I thought it hit...but I soon learned and came up my slogan for tracking deer..

I don't believe nothing I hear and only half of what I see....

I now shoot big bright or light colored feathers....My old eyes can  see them..

I hope it worked out well for you but assume it didn't because we haven't heard nothing....stay on course and go get um....


----------



## bownutz (Jan 5, 2016)

Well we looked and looked I found blood for 300 yards very spotty. Never found the arrow. Probably put in 18 hours all totaled. I hit him high on the shoulder based on blood waist high on Reed canes and trees. He was close to me though it was a steep angle. Must have buried pretty good in the offside shoulder with no exit wound. Didn't find alot of blood on the ground. He was sticking close to the creek bottom which is super thick. I meant to give an update sooner but I just got custody of my 3 kids and have been getting them set up for school which starts back today. I had to move them up from ssi. Anyways it's turned into a buzzard  hunt. With the leaves off the trees they shouldn't be hard to find one they find my deer. Where I shot him is a small plot of timber that backs up to some public land (urban) and that has made me hesitate to bring a dog. If I had it to do over again I would try not to shoot and hope the bucks were on a feed pattern that I could take advantage of, I shoot 3 5" white fletchings and if you can't see that it's too late to shoot. It's easy to get on the Internet and say what shots you would take and not take, but when you have 2 p&y bucks at 10 yards at dusk alot of that CensoredCensored goes out the window. Thanks for the concern guys I'll keep you posted when I find him.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jan 5, 2016)

*Hate to hear that*

but it happens.  I have to say I tend to relive those "misses" about as much as the ones on the wall and after a while you just have to include it in an overall hunting experience.  I have one that got away where he walked directly under my ladder stand - some 12 feet below me walking along a fence row.  I couldn't see him through the scope and I didn't want to mess the shot up so I figured I'd let him get out some and take a shot - never saw him leave the fence row.  My uncle killed him about 5 days later and he would have been my second biggest deer in my lifetime.  I still laugh thinking about that dance I was doing up there thinking about taking a shot just off hand without aiming and deciding against it.  If I had just had my gun ready I had a shot for about 6 seconds as he just came into the filed but instead I was glassing with my binoculars at the time.  I got a darn good look at him through them and about had a heart attack.  I will never forget that one for sure.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 5, 2016)

It happens to everyone, including the best, sooner or later.
When the green light comes on...you go for it.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry you did not get him right away. It does happen to all ,myself included. You will learn from every arrow you sling good or bad. I do. Get on another Life goes on.RC


----------

